# Do I use the water tray when smoking corn on the cob?



## thesmokerswife (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi folks- I just joined here so bear with me...

I'm experimenting with smoking corn on the cob. I've read tons and tons of threads on here regarding this subject and I am excited to try it tomorrow!! One question tho... do I use the water tray or not? I'm smoking the corn in the husks.

I'm going to open them, clean out the silks, add a butter/green onion/S&P mixture, then close the husks back up, tying the husks closed.

Will smoke for 2.5 hrs at 225 deg. Turning every 20 minutes. (hickory chips).

Thoughts??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't use a water tray for anything I smoke. I do soak the corn (husks on) in water for a couple hours prior to smoking. Sometimes I'll soak in salt water. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/213869/roadside-chicken


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 4, 2015)

One more thing is 2.5 hours is pretty long for corn. An hour is all you need.


----------



## thesmokerswife (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm cooking for a crowd and have 20 ears to do. I am lacking a container big enough to soak them all, but from what I've read it can be done with or without soaking. Correct?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 4, 2015)

Sure it can be done without soaking. The soaking does two things. It keeps the husks from burning and it also creates steam which helps cook the corn. 

Do you have a cooler, 5 gallon bucket, kitchen sink? If clean any of these would hold twenty ears or corn.

One more note since you are adding butter to your corn prior to cooking make sure it isn't over open flame. Good way to get a grease fire going especially if the husks are dry and then all you'd have left is burnt pop corn.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 10, 2015)

I was going to recommend using the sink, but Case beat me to it.  I use mine all the time and you can get a dozen and a half to two dozen husk-on cobs in one, depending on how big your sink is.

Just looked at the post for a date and time.  Looks like I'm about 6 days too late.  Sorry.

Gary


----------



## thesmokerswife (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone! The corn turned out amazing and was a huge hit at our party. Although the butter/onion/garlic mixture I put on prior to smoking completely disappeared when done! Couldn't taste any of it!

I had to borrow a cooler from a neighbor to soak tho. Soaked for 4 hours and had no problems with burning. Here's a pic... ain't they pretty! (Roaster pan used for serving only)

Thanks again!!!













20150704_163125.jpg



__ thesmokerswife
__ Jul 10, 2015


----------

